#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Scoot Air moving to Don Muang

## mikem

Scoot will start using Don Muang Airport from 1st September. Flight still arriving at 7PM from Singapore.

----------


## English Noodles

Cheers.

----------


## mingmong

I ear there flying to Lampang too!

----------


## mikem

Haven't seen anything about Lampang but they are joining up with Nokair for Thai domestic flights hence the change of airports.

----------


## bobo746

Ffs scoot you cheap pricks  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

* double post *

----------


## thaimeme

No thanks. 
Don't trust most Thai [or regional] domestic carriers.
Reputations are suspect. [even Nok Air]

I'll drive, take a bus, etc....

----------


## ltnt

^I recently took Nok air and had wonderful flights...they took off without incident and landed where they were suppose to.  Whats the problem?  Could have been worse...fyi, pass on their free brown bag meals.

----------


## Lost Farlang

Scoot is a damn nightmare, what a waste of a 787.  THAI is much cheaper at the moment to Oz as well.

----------

